# Shaking Question



## lawry76 (Aug 15, 2005)

Here's one that crossed my mind the other day.  I have a some squirt bottles next to my lathe.  BLO, DEFT-thinned a little, sanding sealer, etc.  Do you give your bottles a healthy shake before you apply liquids?  The reason I ask is that I have a bottle of BLO/Deft/Thinner, all mixed together and I noticed the BLO settles to the bottom a little, like "crud".  If I shake it vigorously, it is okay.  While it means I probably need to dump the solution and make fresh, it did cause me to wonder about the "shake" question.  Just curious what the rest of you do.


----------



## 53Jim (Aug 15, 2005)

I don't know if this will help or not, but here goes....   I shake everything before I use it for a pen.   BLO, sanding sealer, C/A, friction finish, tung oil.   I shake 'em all.

That's what they do in the paint store, ain't it??[]


----------



## vick (Aug 15, 2005)

ditto   I always shake, except DNA


----------



## JimGo (Aug 15, 2005)

I don't shake BLO or DNA (though I'm not against shaking them!), but I do shake CA and most of the other stuff.  However, it should be noted that with as small as my shop is, things have a tendency to go flying and even the BLO and DNA get shaken pretty regularly, it's just not intentional.


----------



## Thumbs (Aug 15, 2005)

Why do you shake CA?[?]


----------



## JimGo (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Thumbs_
> <br />Why do you shake CA?[?]



Why not[?]


----------



## GregD (Aug 16, 2005)

I am the king of shake! Having Parkinson's Disease, everything gets a good shake.

Be carefull when shaking your finishes. You create air bubbles when you shake it. It can be a chore to remove air bubbles from your finish.


----------



## Rifleman1776 (Aug 16, 2005)

Even fresh finishes and sanding sealers will separate when setting. I shake. But now, I have bubbles to worry about. [V] Does it never end? [:0][]


----------



## Ryan (Aug 16, 2005)

If you are wiping on your finishes, you do not need to worry about air bubbles.

Ryan


----------



## Ron in Drums PA (Aug 16, 2005)

Didn't James Bond say "Stirred, not Shaken"


----------



## alamocdc (Aug 16, 2005)

Robert, the BLO settles out in my Deft based FP as well, and yes, I shake it vigorously prior to use. I wasn't sure if the lacquer thinner would emmulsify the oil, but hoped it would. It doesn't, so it needs to be mixed each time you are ready to use.


----------



## ctEaglesc (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JimGo_
> <br />
> 
> 
> ...



Thumbs asked yo first and I really would like to know the answer.[^]


----------



## Fred in NC (Aug 16, 2005)

For those bored with having to shake the finishes, a very practical suggestion:

Do a CHA CHA, or the Twist, or whatever you like, while holding the bottle.  Half a minute should be sufficient, unless you acquire a partner in the process.


----------



## DCBluesman (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ron in Drums PA_
> <br />Didn't James Bond say "Stirred, not Shaken"


Actualy, James Bond preferred his martinis shaken, not stirred.  From _Casino Royal_ (the book):


> Three measures of Gordon's, one of vodka, half a measure of Kina Lillet. Shake it very well until it's ice-cold, then add a large thin slice of lemon-peel.


----------



## Ron in Drums PA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DCBluesman_
> <br />
> 
> 
> ...



I know, I was playing with words because it's better to stir than to shake a finish when mixing the contents.  Maybe I should have said Harrison Ford since he's a woodworker also.


----------



## ctEaglesc (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cteaglesc_
> <br />
> 
> 
> ...


I STILl want to know why someone would shake CA?


----------



## 53Jim (Aug 16, 2005)

[/quote]
I STILl want to know why someone would shake CA?
[/quote]

I shake C/A so I have something to do.   It keeps me from playing with my toes.[]


----------

